# Midi Mockup: James Newton Howard



## Frederick Russ (Jan 12, 2005)

Some of you may have seen this article - to those who have not, its interesting reading:

http://archive.keyboardonline.com/features/jnhoward/index.shtml (James Newton Howard on Midi Orchestration)

8)


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 12, 2005)

There was some mixup in the mp3 example files posted. You might want to take a look at this thread over on NSS. :

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20297&highlight=James+Newton+Howard (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... ton+Howard)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 13, 2005)

Yup - those links do not give the correct files.

If someone wants the "real" mockup, I still have it and can post it (later).


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes please post it. I don't think I ever got the chance to hear the sample version.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, Peter, could you post the mock up demo? Thks!

Iv


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 17, 2005)

I still have it up here:

http://www.melomaniac.dk/MP3/eggtravels_midi.mp3

Still a very good mockup - especially some of the strings.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 17, 2005)

Thks Simon!

Impressive Mock up!!! (but is this Hans Zimmer's brass??? sounds very old... ) 

All the best,

Iv


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it goes to show that you can make something sound good simply by being a good composer regardless of the sample quality. Some day I shall try this good composing approach to get better mockups. Until then i'll be pouring my money into whatever better libraries come out. 8)


----------



## Alex W (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a pretty cool mockup - definitely does the job of allowing his client to imagine how the final product will turn out once recorded with live instruments.

There are parts in there that sound pretty dodgy and fake, but that doesn't really matter in this situation. I bet he did that pretty quickly too. The composition is excellent.

Thanks for the link, Simon.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree... this library of his is incredible, specially the strings, as far as I know, he uses Zimmer's custom sounds, and Zimmer's brass are quite poweful, so the only reason I can think of the "synthy" brass featured at the end is that is was intentional...

After all, he would not want the producer to say: "this sounds good enough and we have not spent thousands in an orchestra"...

Rule of thumb: make a great mockup, but not too perfect!

Any thought?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 20, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if JNH had used HZ's custom samples. They are personal friends and their studios are only a few blocks away. They both said in interviews that they hope to once do a score together. It has been announced several times, even on IMDB, for new movies, but I believe it still hasn't happened.

About this mockup: don't forget it is already years old, and both have revamped their studios and sample collections several times over.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 20, 2005)

Isn't Zimmer and Howard doing Batman Begins together? Oh and I don't think the samples are good at all it's just the composition makes the crappyness less noticeable.


----------



## Niah (Jan 20, 2005)

Humm I know that Howard did the music for the trailer of Batman Begins.
But I don't know much else.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anybody still have the mockup? I'd love to hear it again- it's been several years. I also can't get the article from keyboard to load up anymore.....


----------



## Lpp (Sep 9, 2008)

yep, wayback rocks... but without the mp3´s, this article is pretty useless


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi MikeH...and welcome btw. 

Yes, seems the article is there but the mp3's are gone.

If someone who still has them could repost them it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd may still have them, perhaps I find some time to dig through my old HDDs... but from what I remember there was nothing to drool about here. TJ delivering far better mockups.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Polar  

Thanks for responding man...yeah I know, just figured it would be interesting to have, thats all.

If its too much trouble finding then its no big deal, but if someone would happen to have them easily available...

Thanks again

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## bdr (Sep 11, 2008)

I have them, you can download them http://homepage.mac.com/brett.r/filechute/JNH.zip (here)

They're only mp3s, and pretty average sounding ones at that.

Cheers

Brett


----------



## Justus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks!

There is an annoying delay in these files.
I think that's not how it's supposed to be.

Best,
Justus


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2008)

Brett, thank you for posting the files... am I the only one to find this midi rendering very good? At least it gives a correct idea of how the live performance will sound

Roberto


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 11, 2008)

bdr @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> I have them, you can download them http://homepage.mac.com/brett.r/filechute/JNH.zip (here)


Thanks.


----------



## Justus (Sep 11, 2008)

Rob @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> Brett, thank you for posting the files... am I the only one to find this midi rendering very good? At least it gives a correct idea of how the live performance will sound
> 
> Roberto



Yes, it's very good.
But do you have this delay in the tracks?

Best,
Justus


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Brett for the effort, most kind of you.

However, I'm not sure these are the "correct" files. First, there's the weird delay effect (if I remember correctly it was some sort of mp3 artefact) and second, I might be mistaken but the two files sound pretty identical to me.

Granted I've only listened to them quickly, but my first impression is that there is no obvious difference in sound between them...at least not to me?

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2008)

Rodney Glenn @ 11th September 2008 said:


> ... I might be mistaken but the two files sound pretty identical to me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rodney



oh, now I understand why it sounded so good to my ears, it might be the same live performance... :D


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2008)

Justus @ 11th September 2008 said:


> Yes, it's very good.
> But do you have this delay in the tracks?
> 
> Best,
> Justus



quite frankly I don't hear a delay, rather like the mp3 quality is somehow deteriorated...


----------



## bdr (Sep 11, 2008)

I only listened very quickly before I put them up. Will check it out.


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 12, 2008)

I heared something strange too. For a short moment I thought there were Winamp and Media Player playing the same track with different start times, funfair. :D


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 14, 2008)

Sovereign @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> I uploaded the proper mockup mp3:


Thanks.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks!! great Article!!!


----------

